# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Lilium

## jmonvar

hola 
estoy interezado en un proyecto de liliums con construncion de galpones para crear micro clima por me encuentro ubicado en en distrito de Huayucachi al sur de huancayo    
agradecederia que me apoyen con alguna informacion  
Gracias  
Jose montenegroTemas similares: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de Tulipán y Lilium de Chile

----------

